# Advice?



## SparkleBones (Mar 3, 2015)

Where do I begin?
This entire feeling started after a random panic attack, but long story short, I had "unreal" feelings and looked them up, then started to obsess, etc, etc

I did look into help, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with me? I was looked at and I was fine, but I am just struggling with DP. The main thing is that I'm obsessed with the idea that I'm "the only one to exist" or solopsism... This idea stresses me out so much I don't know what to do! This has lasted for about, 2 months now? But I've recovered dramatically, I pretty much stopped obsessing about my other irrational thoughts, except for this one!

In the earlier stages I just stayed in bed and I would not leave the house, or do anything because I thought I was losing my mind, and I thought I would be forever stuck like this. Although I have gotten so much better, I still want to stop being scared of this thought. I just want to move on, and think of other things that isn't about DP or solopsism....

I'm so young you guys, where do I go from here? Am I stuck like this? How do I stop obsessing?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Your story sounds exactly like mine. And please don't you worry because like you I really started to obsess over dp... Then after a while I just didn't give a shit about it anymore. You need to KNOW and TRUST me that that thought does go away 100%. It will take time ... Think about it until you are comfortable thinking about it and it doesn't scare you anymore. It will go away.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

BTW... Once it starts fading away when u let it... U won't care about it. U will actually laugh and think "did I really think I was the only person alive?" Or "did I really think I was in a dream" u will honestly laugh.


----------



## SparkleBones (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh thanks, I needed to hear that.... Just knowing someone else had suffered the way I did makes me feel better! So as for letting this go... How exactly do I do that?


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

You'll find your way eventually. Honestly I can't just tell you how. I know it seems almost impossible at the moment... But things tend to fall into place if you truly believe they will. This feeling/thought of anxiety u have right now will 100% disintegrate into nothing over time. For me, I just gave up. I was tired of worrying over nothing I could prove... I was tired of thinking of my life in a negative way. I didn't have trauma or anything to solve... I was just basically frustrated at the fact that maybe I would never be normal again. When I stopped that mentality.. It all started to change (slowly but surely) ... I promise you you'll be fine  .. Trust me !!!


----------



## SparkleBones (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay, thank you! I do actually feel better, and I know this will go away soon! Thanks for the reassurance too, it's something I needed to hear,


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Another way to put it, DP/DR is like a playground bully, the more attention you give it the more it bullies you and hangs around, ignore it, and eventually it gets fed up and bullies someone else weaker than you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

My advice would be to seek out someone to speak to about your obsessive thoughts, there are many versions of talk therapy, including CBT that can really shut down the obsessive thoughts. These are also the thoughts that fuel DP and can make it spiral out of control.

Give it a try, it can't do anything but help!


----------



## SparkleBones (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah I've thought about CBT, but when I saw professional help, at the time I wasn't struggling with the Solipsism obsession, I had a different one... But as the weeks went on I looked it up again and was triggered into thinking about it all over again. Literally every other obsession I've had died off completely except this one, I felt a little better today but I still am getting there, I just worry that I will always be like this...


----------



## SparkleBones (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know if this could be adding to it, but I've had the same routine every single day, it's like I wake up, go to school, go to bed, everyday! It's kind of hard to break a thought cycle when there's so much repetition, not only that but it's snowing outside everyday so I hardly go out now, could the repetition be worsening my chances of moving on?


----------

